# Gradle für Tests 2 Frameworks



## nussratte (23. Feb 2019)

Hallo,

ich versuche mir gerade Grundkenntnisse in der Verwendung von Gradle anzueignen.
Ich habe dafür angefangen ein Buch zu lesen und stelle die Inhalte parallel zum lesen nach

Joachim Baumann
*Gradle*
https://www.dpunkt.de/buecher/4015/gradle.html
das Buch ist zwar etwas älter aber für den Einstieg sollte es ja reichen.

Jetzt bin ich an der Stelle angekommen bei dem Tests geschrieben werden und mittels eines per Dependencies eingefügtes Framework ausgeführt werden sollen

zum einen wird im Buch TestNG genutzt und ausgeführt im gradle.build per

```
test {
    useTestNG()
}
```

wenn ich nun gradle build ausführe wird mein Test ausgeführt und ich kann im build ordner unter tests den Report ansehen 

zusätzlich wird in dem Buch auch SpockFramework benutzt, es steht dort aber nicht wie man das "benutzt" wenn ich einfach den test "Block" aus dem gradle.build auskommentiere wird mein Spock Test ausgeführt und ist im Report zu sehen

jetzt steht im Buch das man auch beides ausführen kann (ist auch ein Screenshot des Reports) es steht aber nicht wie das gemacht wird oder generell wie man das gradle.build anpassen muss 

1. Wie führt man beide Tests aus? Was muss man dafür machen?
2. Warum muss man für die Ausführung des testNG Tests den Test block schreiben und bei Spock schreibt man gar nichts? 

wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar 

mein gradle.build sieht wie folgt aus 


```
plugins {
    id 'java'
    id 'groovy'
}

group 'de.meine-domain'
version '1.0-SNAPSHOT'

sourceCompatibility = 1.8
targetCompatibility = 1.8

repositories {
    mavenCentral()
}

dependencies {
    compile group: 'org.codehaus.groovy', name: 'groovy', version: '2.5.2'

    testCompile group: 'junit', name: 'junit', version: '4.12'
    testCompile group: 'org.testng', name: 'testng', version: '6.+'
    testCompile group: 'org.spockframework', name: 'spock-core', version: '1.2-groovy-2.5'

}

/*
test {
    useTestNG()
}
*/
jar {
    manifest {
        attributes 'Main-Class': 'de.gradlebuch.HelloWorld'
    }
}
```


----------



## nussratte (25. Feb 2019)

Keiner einen Hinweis für mich?


----------



## Flown (25. Feb 2019)

Vielleicht meinst du sowas? https://github.com/msakamoto-sf/gra...n/blob/master/build-junit-spock-testng.gradle


----------

